# DNA tested confirmed female, but everyone says it's wrong



## Luna&Sonny&Cosmo (Jul 15, 2021)

So.

I got Luna DNA tested, a female. She acts different to my other two, and they are both DNA males. She doesn't sing or whistle, just screech. No heart wings. But everywhere I post a photo of her, I'm told I'm wrong because of how she looks. She has spots under her wings and stripes under her tail. Can females look like males this much? Should I get her retested? Thanks.





































Also, I had nothing to do with her awful wing clip, I got her that way.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Do you know how old she is? Also, would you be willing to get a few pictures of her without the light shining on her face. If I get a good look at the face, it could help determine if she is indeed a female.


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

If she had molted before then she is a female. Maybe because her face is bright they think she is a male


----------



## adelpks (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a cockatiel with a similar colouring, the vet told me before the first molt that if she kept the spots under her wing than that would likely mean she is female. I think your DNA test is correct the yellow colouring is due to her mutation not her gender. Behaviour tends to be the key.


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2021)

It's a female


----------



## Zionzion (Jul 29, 2021)

DNA tests are usually right, you can't tell sex on looking at the bird, observing is the next best thing. From what yoy are saying sounds like a hen, 😃


----------



## Zionzion (Jul 29, 2021)

Zionzion said:


> DNA tests are usually right, you can't tell sex on looking at the bird, observing is the next best thing. From what you are saying sounds like a hen, 😃


----------

